# The next version of Widows?



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Microsoft preparing Windows Blue public preview with significant search improvements"

http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/24/4023724/windows-blue-public-preview-search-improvements


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Remember when Microsoft enthusiasts used to laugh at Mac users because they paid for their "incremental upgrades"?

Welcome to Windows 8...*$*ervice Pack 1.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am sticking to Windows 7 for now. I also just did a clean install of Win XP Pro on a computer that is destined for my Man Cave (errr garage), I inherited it from my 11y/o daughter after I finally broke down and bought her a good used Dell Inspiron M5040 with Win 7 Pro on it.

At the price MS is getting for Windows 8, I think it should be criminal not to let it last for at least 2 years before forcing a new version of windows on us.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a Win 8 surface at work, and I can't say I could use it for a productive work day. My work laptop with Win 7, dual monitors and the start search is to me, super intuitive and fast. I have no interest in a touch device that I will be using 8+ hours every day. It is starting to look like I am going to be on 7 at home forever, or maybe move back to Linux... Mint is nice especially with Cinnamon...

But for a Windows Enterprise, how are we going to get through this? AD, Exchange, Office... they work so great. Would companies really have to trade that for something all-new, be it Windows 9, 10 or Linux?


----------



## pattypccruz (Mar 25, 2013)

Is this next to Windows 8? Actually I am already satisfied with Windows 8, for me it is the most reliable OS of Windows so far.


----------

